

Court to consider whether car dealers can sue to keep Tesla out of Mass - ilamont
http://www.universalhub.com/2014/court-consider-whether-car-dealers-can-sue-keep

======
chrisBob
I will be watching this closely, and I am going to start writing to my state
representatives in case the court sides in the dealers' favor. This law should
be clarified or repealed.

